# Google+ Invites - Welcome to Google's Social Network Site



## NikonME (Jul 11, 2011)

Google+ is available by Invite Only. I want to give all of the photographers and aspiring photographers here a chance to get invited now instead of waiting for the public release.

What I will do is send an invite to the first TPF member to post his/her email here in this thread. I do ask that if you get an invite from posting your email address in my thread, that you do the following...

1: Please edit your request post to reflect that you received your invite. (So others will not keep trying to reinvite you)
2: Please pick three recent requests/emails from this thread and make a post that you intend to send each an invite. (So others will not send multiple invites to the same person.)
3: Log into your Google+ account and send each of the intended emails an invite.

This will allow any interested TPF members to get a Google+ Account early.

Please do not flame or take this thread off topic. This post is for those who are interested in trying Google+ now. If you are not interested, just hit the back button.

Optionally, feel free to Like my post if you got a Google+ Account thanks to my post!


----------



## NikonME (Jul 11, 2011)

Just post your name and email if you would like to be invited.

Note: Once you have your Google+ Account you can click on your "Circles" and then the "Add a new person" button. Just enter the TPF members' email and hit enter.


----------



## Tkot (Jul 12, 2011)

May I have an invite please?

EDIT: Invite received, thanks


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont' quite understand but I will pick it up.

tiffanyakramer@gmail.com


----------



## NikonME (Jul 12, 2011)

Tkot said:


> May I have an invite please?
> 
> homingpigeon123@gmail.com



I am sending you an invite. Please try to check this thread often and invite at least three others as they request it. Remind whoever you invite to do the same.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 12, 2011)

Smitzel269 said:


> I dont' quite understand but I will pick it up.
> 
> tiffanyakramer@gmail.com



I am sending you an invite. Please try to check this thread often and invite at least three others as they request it. Remind whoever you invite to do the same.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jul 12, 2011)

So yeah, I've been waiting to get on this site for ever, and I finally get an invite, and I can't get on because I'm not old enough :/


----------



## Malone (Jul 12, 2011)

Invite please!


----------



## NikonME (Jul 12, 2011)

Smitzel269 said:


> So yeah, I've been waiting to get on this site for ever, and I finally get an invite, and I can't get on because I'm not old enough :/



Sorry man, I tried. I just did a search real quick and this is what I found..
https://groups.google.com/a/googlep.../google-plus-discuss/RTh_laUTRFo/JsMXHDWSkrAJ

From a Google employee..

"Hi Jason, we won&#8217;t be letting users under 18-years-old into the Field Trial until we&#8217;re confident that we have the right teen safety features in place. We currently don't have plans to open the product to users under 13, thanks"


----------



## NikonME (Jul 12, 2011)

Malone said:


> Invite please!
> 
> nichole.hargrove@gmail.com



I am sending you an invite. Please try to check this thread often and invite at least three others as they request it. Remind whoever you invite to do the same.


----------



## Malone (Jul 12, 2011)

Got it! tyvm!  And will follow up and invite others.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jul 12, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Smitzel269 said:
> 
> 
> > So yeah, I've been waiting to get on this site for ever, and I finally get an invite, and I can't get on because I'm not old enough :/
> ...



I'm 17, so close! I wish I knew ahead of time so I could of lied lol.


----------



## Tkot (Jul 13, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Tkot said:
> 
> 
> > May I have an invite please?
> ...



Thank you sir, will do my best to keep this going.


----------



## Tigertail (Jul 13, 2011)

I am interested in trying out Google+!

paul.domaproperties@gmail.com

Thank you!

***Got the Invite, Thanks!


----------



## Tkot (Jul 13, 2011)

Tigertail said:


> I am interested in trying out Google+!
> paul.domaproperties@gmail.com
> Thank you!



Invited


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2011)

Just what the world needs..... another freakin' _'social networking site'_.


----------



## patrick0294 (Jul 13, 2011)

Patrickdesigns0294@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## Tkot (Jul 13, 2011)

patrick0294 said:


> Patrickdesigns0294@gmail.com
> Thanks



Invited. Some one else take a turn now, I'm going to bed. Night all, good luck with the social networking and whatnot!


----------



## tjones8611 (Jul 13, 2011)

If others have any availab


----------



## yoodontknomi (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be interested in trying it out!
If it is Gmail only then Rondegregorio@gmail.com

But my primary address is DeGregorio.1@osu.edu

Thanks!


----------



## Matt24138 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would like an invite Matt24138@gmail.com I got my invite. Thanks!


----------



## NikonME (Jul 13, 2011)

Kstorm said:


> Michael.l.smith3@gmail.com



I am sending you an invite. Please try to check this thread often and invite at least three others as they request it. Remind whoever you invite to do the same.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sure all the innernets spammers are loving threads like this..... everyone posting their emails where anyone and their uncle can copy them.


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Ddanserphotograpy@gmail.com

I'd like an invite please!


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 13, 2011)

eric.porado@gmail.com


Thanks in advance to whoever throws one my way


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 13, 2011)

Por Favor?

trever1t@gmail.com


----------



## Tkot (Jul 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'm sure all the innernets spammers are loving threads like this..... everyone posting their emails where anyone and their uncle can copy them.



Then once people get their invites they should just edit out their emails from the posts.


----------



## Judobreaker (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone please invite me: -Thanks for the invote Tkot-


----------



## Tkot (Jul 13, 2011)

tjones8611 said:


> sjones@unum.com


 


yoodontknomi said:


> Rondegregorio@gmail.com


 


Destin said:


> Ddanserphotograpy@gmail.com


 


EPPhoto said:


> eric.porado@gmail.com


 


Trever1t said:


> trever1t@gmail.com


 


Judobreaker said:


> judobreaker@gmail.com



Invited. Now that you can have an account, start inviting other people that post up.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 13, 2011)

Invited, thanks!!


----------



## Malone (Jul 13, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> rwkanzig@gmail.com



Invite sent!


----------



## Onemarshboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Onemarshboy@googlemail.com if anyone gets chance. Cheers.

Received. Thanks Malone.


----------



## Malone (Jul 19, 2011)

Onemarshboy said:


> Onemarshboy@googlemail.com if anyone gets chance. Cheers.



Invite sent!


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd like to give it a try  
tomkam7777(at)gmail(dot)com 
Thank you.


----------



## Onemarshboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> I'd like to give it a try   tomkam7777(at)gmail(dot)com  Thank you.


  Invite sent.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 19, 2011)

Invite Please

johnh2005 (at) gmail (dot) com

Recieved invite


----------



## Malone (Jul 19, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> Invite Please
> 
> johnh2005 (at) gmail (dot) com



Sent!


----------



## ArizonaSun (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like an invite please

charlienato@gmail.com


----------



## NikonME (Jul 19, 2011)

ArizonaSun said:


> I would like an invite please
> 
> charlienato@gmail.com



Invite Sent


----------



## JClishe (Jul 20, 2011)

I read that the majority of G+ users are male, and the majority of the conversations on G+ are, in fact, about G+. Gee that sounds awesome.


----------



## JClishe (Jul 20, 2011)

Also, I'd suggest that anyone, especially photographers, give the G+ Terms of Serivce a close read before sharing any photos.

Google Plus &#8211; Read the Fine Print BEFORE You Sign Up « Photofocus


----------



## ArizonaSun (Jul 20, 2011)

Received invite, Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Tkot (Jul 21, 2011)

JClishe said:


> Also, I'd suggest that anyone, especially photographers, give the G+ Terms of Serivce a close read before sharing any photos.
> 
> Google Plus &#8211; Read the Fine Print BEFORE You Sign Up « Photofocus



Thanks for sharing that, good to know!!!!!!!


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 21, 2011)

Invite?

ksiryan1121@gmail.com


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 22, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> Invite?
> 
> ksiryan1121@gmail.com


Done


----------



## Helen B (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind an invite, please.

helenbach@gmail.com

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 22, 2011)

Sent to Helen B


----------



## patrick0294 (Jul 23, 2011)

P_0294@yahoo.com


----------



## Malone (Jul 24, 2011)

patrick0294 said:


> P_0294@yahoo.com



sent!


----------



## Virtuosos (Jul 24, 2011)

No longer need invite, Thanks NikonME


----------



## NikonME (Jul 24, 2011)

Virtuosos said:


> scorchrabbit1333@gmail.com



Invite Sent


----------



## cpeay (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like an invite
clpeay@gmail.com

thanks


----------



## patrick0294 (Jul 24, 2011)

cpeay said:


> I would like an invite
> clpeay@gmail.com
> 
> thanks


invited


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 24, 2011)

patrick0294 said:


> P_0294@yahoo.com



As far as I know, you need an @gmail.com account. This won't work.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 24, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> patrick0294 said:
> 
> 
> > P_0294@yahoo.com
> ...



It will work. Patrick has already been invited and has already invited others in return.


----------



## patrick0294 (Jul 24, 2011)

It is connected to a google account. A google account does not need to be using a @gmail.com e-mail.


----------

